# 1997 Gary Fisher HKEK - opinions?



## Geeeyejo (Jul 17, 2010)

New to this forum and MTBs - been riding vintage Schwinns for the past year after not riding at all for maybe 25 years. Picked up a near mint (bike really looks like it's a few months old!) 1997 Gary Fisher HKEK - bone stock - just missing the seat, even had the original tires on her! Since I ride mostly on the road - but like the ability to go off at times I put 1.95" Kenda Street Slick tires on her - the shop I picked her up at included a suspension seat post and I picked up a Gyes Leather racing saddle with copper plated rails (nearly identical to the Brooks Swallow) that is super comfortable and looks great IMHO.
My understanding is that this is one of the last years for Cromo Steel frames for the Hoo Koo E Koo. Any thoughts on this bike? I am loving it - taken a few 30+ mile rides and she rides sweet! Paid $125 for her - good deal?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

There was just a thread about this bike a few weeks ago. Try here first and let us know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Geeeyejo (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link! After riding 45+ lb vintage 3 speed Schwinns (have an original 1955 Tiger) the HKEK is like a Ferrari for me! the current set up rides and feels like a road bike on steroids - can fly off curbs with no ill effects and the 24 speed can handle just about any hill that I encounter - maybe not a state of the art MTB for 2010 but I'm loving it - BTW the solid Fire Engine Red looks pretty sweet too!


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

How 'bout some photos?


----------



## Geeeyejo (Jul 17, 2010)

SHADES said:


> How 'bout some photos?


Here you go - first day I got her - put on an old cruiser seat - now has the Leather Racing Saddle. aluminum rack (for 6 pack transport) and the road slicks...


----------



## Geeeyejo (Jul 17, 2010)

Here she is with new saddle, tires & rack - "Road bike on Steroids"


----------



## Geeeyejo (Jul 17, 2010)

pics didn't load sorry!


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice! Looks like you got a nice solid ride...for a very good price. I always liked the look of the HKEK in dark green, but I'll admit that the red is looking pretty sweet too!

jb


----------

